# NSFW telegram channel



## Darkeye (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello! Started up a  NSFW telegram channel catering to the gay side. 
Channel is for self made pic and video trades including art and stories for the kinkier side of you. No children! P.m me for the link


----------

